# Winter+bored=ART



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well its that time of year again. Feel free to post any of your own work.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I gather that the fishing has been slow. Nice job though on the art work.


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice job man. That looks pretty good.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> I gather that the fishing has been slow. Nice job though on the art work.


The fact that its under 30 degrees and the ice is not ready yet could be the reason. I am sure the steelhead will still bite on the river, does not mean I am going to chase em. :lol:


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

wyandot said:


> View attachment 70759


Like your handle. Have you put it to work yet and gotten it slimy? 

D


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Multi,

Great work, keep it up. Wish I had the talent to do something like that.

D


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't get to do the honors on that one Denny. Hopefully, I get to take a couple pictures when it happens though.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's nice!


----------



## EZDUZIT (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wyandot said:


> View attachment 70759


Awesome!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful drawing Multi. Wish I had your talent Bro.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice guy! I grew up poor and bored (90% of the time), so my siblings and I became pretty good at drawing and sketching. In fact one sister is now a pretty good part time tattoo artist and the other has sold a few paintings for close to $500. I always liked drawing birds and fish.

I've been meaning to get back into wood carving to make my mom some birds and my dad a chess set. My sister made him a an amazing chess board out of birds eye maple, dark walnut and black cherry. Told the wife i want a dremel with a wood carving set for christmas so I can make some stuff...fingers crossed! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


>


Jigs, awesome!! I really need to get around to tying my steelhead jigs!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Oldgrandman said:


>


99.9% perfect..............you know what to do. :coolgleam

Very nice jigs.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Oldgrandman said:


>


That is a well-adorned Jack Daniels shot glass. :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for liking my 'art prize' entry, LOL! 

I found out some time ago, steelhead love these guys. Gotta be careful on the drag with the lack of hook strength with some types of jig heads, these are the slightly more sturdy nickle hooks...for just such an emergency. 
When a steelead/trout or salmon, rather than a walleye, grabs one..... 

Don't stop the art!


----------

